# Java SDK aktivieren?



## vaporizer (25. März 2004)

HAllo zusammen
ich hab ein kleines Problem...
und zwar hab ich mir per Kontrollzentrum dieses Java SDK installiert
scheint aber noch nicht zu funktionieren, wenn ich zB den chat öffnen will
hier an dieser Seite oder auch einen anderen JavaChat sagt er mir:
ich müßte Java im browser aktivieren
was aber eh der Fall ist...
glaub ich zumindest hm
kann es sein das ich das "Java SDK" selbst noch im Linux altivieren muß?
hab übrigens Linux Suse9.0
hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen...

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Vitei (25. März 2004)

Wechlen Browser benutzst du?


----------



## vaporizer (25. März 2004)

Konqueror und Netscape
in beiden das selbe Problem


----------



## StevenKlein (25. März 2004)

was sagt den die Pluginauskunft unter Netscape zu java

Steven


----------



## vaporizer (26. März 2004)

also bei Preferences/Advanced ist bei "Enable Java" ein Häckchen
und bei Preferences/Advanced/Scripts & Plugins ist überall ein Häckchen


----------



## StevenKlein (26. März 2004)

Schau mal bitte unter Help "About Plugins" nach (bei Mozilla werden dort die installierten Plugins angezeigt), ich denke bei Netscape ist das ähnlich.

Steven


----------



## vaporizer (26. März 2004)

also gut..
Installed plug-ins:

Shockwave Flash sind zwei stück Enabled

und bei Default Plugin: eine Zeile

MIME Type: "*"
Description: "All types"
Suffixes: ".*"
Enabled: "Yes"

sieht nicht so aus als würde hier was von Java stehn


----------



## Christian Fein (26. März 2004)

[Einen Thread nur einmal starten, da dieser Thread schon im Java Forum existiert, 
wird dieser hier geschlossen]


BTW: muss mann uns mods immer Arbeit machen?


----------

